# Whale wars - Japanese wreck the new speed boat.



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Did anybody see the preview for next weeks show? The Ady Gil is sitting in the water and a harpoon boat deliberately runs them over.

The little boat was very effective at engaging the whalers. So the whalers destroyed it. 

That is taking things to a whole new level.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah I read in the news that they destroyed it prior to the tv show season starting, glad nobody was hurt


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

going from memory from when it happened, the idiots had it coming


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Bily Lovec said:


> going from memory from when it happened, the idiots had it coming


it would be like bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

They could take lessons from the Somali "Skinnys" about how to deal with the japanese.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yep. Glad nobody was hurt. Didn't lose any sleep though regarding it sinking. Its a wonder something like this hasn't happened before. Paul Watson is one incompetent mariner.

Sad to say, I'm actually rooting for the whalers.

Watson even turned his back on Peter Bethune, the captain of the Ady Gil.

Per Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MY_Ady_Gil

Bethune boarded the _Shōnan Maru 2_ on February 15, 2010, claiming to be conducting a citizen's arrest on her captain for what he said was the attempted murder of him and his crew, and to present a $3 million demand for his lost boat. He was detained by the ship's crew and taken to Japan, where he was arrested by the Japanese Coast Guard on March 12 on charges of trespassing. On April 2, 2010, Bethune was indicted on five charges; trespassing, assault, illegal possession of a knife, destruction of property and obstruction of business.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MY_Ady_Gil#cite_note-55 He was held without bond in a maximum security prison for five months. In July, 2010 Bethune was sentenced to two years in prison, but received a five year suspension of sentence and was deported back to New Zealand. _Bethune was also expelled from Sea Shepherd in response to the carrying of weapons._


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

ady gil looks real in-effective in that area anyway......doesn't do good in ice and large waves.....

and what purpose can she serve against whalers....??


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Surely they weren't surprised that this happened. Those guys are just asking to get a beating. Shooting spud guns at them...trying to foul the props and leave them stranded at sea, of course they are going to fight back.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

watched all 4 in a row last night leading up to the sinking

awful lot of drama over the seasheppard crew in their 2 slow boats trying to constantly catch up to the jap fleet

wonder what their fuel bill is running WOT all over the place ?


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

the tv network wanted them to fight back..........its like nascar....

if the whalers just ran off scared and quit......no drama....we would never had had season 2


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

check it out..


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

i wonder what they were saying in japanese. maybe something to the effect, "hey, their dingy just scratched my anchor"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Bethune

the bow and arrow plan was getting kind of "out there"


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

"hey capt, get a hiarcut"


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> it would be like bringing a knife to a gun fight.


No its like bringing a squirt gun to a gun fight. They didnt have a chance.

One reason I drive a Truck and not a lil car.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess I am the only one rooting for the Sea Shepards. I know they do not have much in the way of seamanship, but I do support their cause. The Japanese have continued to set their own quota against the International Whaling Commision. I am not a tree hugger by anymeans, but I am all for following the law. The fact that the Japanese call it "research" is crazy. Who conducts "research" from a processing vessel.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

When one of them gets killed, it will snap some of them back to reality. There is nothing
that will stopped the Nips from killing whales, dolphins or whatever. The sea is their
bread basket . If it is not cooked and stinks to high heaven, a Jap will eat it.
One thing about it, they are dedicated to their cause. I don`t have facts or stats but
are the whales that are hunted endangered or low in numbers ?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not saying I'm for the Japs, but what are these guys thinking they are going to accomplish on their own. They are endangering peoples lives so yeah, I'd have to say they got what they had coming.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> When one of them gets killed, it will snap some of them back to reality. There is nothing
> that will stopped the Nips from killing whales, dolphins or whatever. The sea is their
> bread basket . If it is not cooked and stinks to high heaven, a Jap will eat it.
> One thing about it, they are dedicated to their cause. I don`t have facts or stats but
> are the whales that are hunted endangered or low in numbers ?


The Sperm Whales are classified as "Threatened"...


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

"who stole my windows 95 cd"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

japs are after minke

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/species/mammals/cetaceans/minkewhale.htm

the season is 100 days long

they said they avg. 10 a day, so if they harass the fleet hard during the season it lowers the catch/landings


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

they outta hire some hooters girls to run the ship........TV ratings would skyrocket.....

I cant imagine what kind of whaling counter measures they would use...........hahahaha


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Coastal,

The Japs have also given themselves permits to take Fin Whales. Their self set quota is 935 Minke, 50 Humpback and 50 Fin Whales.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whaling_in_Japan#Research_Whaling

I had Sperm Whales and Fin Whales confused. Both are classified as "threatened".


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butyric_acid

the stink bombs and assorted launchers are interesting , wonder which crew gets to make those up ?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Too bad, so sad. If you want to be an eco terrorist and threaten honest mariners lives and livelyhoods on some romanticized Peta B.S. you may very decidedly be on the recieving end. So Bethune boarded the Japanese ship to put a "Citizen's Arrest" on'em. Hahaha. How'd that work out for you, Pete? Or should we call you "Gomer".


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

bogan said:


> I guess I am the only one rooting for the Sea Shepards. I know they do not have much in the way of seamanship, but I do support their cause. *The Japanese have continued to set their own quota against the International Whaling Commision.* I am not a tree hugger by anymeans, but *I am all for following the law*. The fact that the Japanese call it "research" is crazy. Who conducts "research" from a processing vessel.


The IWC allows them to set their own quota. They're following the "letter of the law" and taking a big ol' dump on the "spirit of the law".

It may be a loophole, but they're technically following the law.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

bogan said:


> Coastal,
> 
> The Japs have also given themselves permits to take Fin Whales. Their self set quota is 935 Minke, 50 Humpback and 50 Fin Whales.
> 
> ...


That may be the quota, but they're really after Minke (a species whose population is over 100,000). They aren't hunting humpbacks, and they only harvested 1 Fin whale last year.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my biggest prob with the whole debacle is the japs trying to hide under "research" , when they clearly are not.

I really appreciate the spirit of what the ssheppards are trying to do, but talk about a dense crew, the swift boat launch was flat stupid .

also this prop fouling game is pretty out there. you foul a prop, jerk a shaft and or packing out of a vessel and sink it..................not funny


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"Alright , who stole my John Denver cd, it looked just like this one"


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

goatchze said:


> The IWC allows them to set their own quota. They're following the "letter of the law" and taking a big ol' dump on the "spirit of the law".
> 
> It may be a loophole, but they're technically following the law.


You are correct. I wonder how many people would have looked into this if it was not for the show. They have succeeded in bringing attention to their cause.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> my biggest prob with the whole debacle is the japs trying to hide under "research" , when they clearly are not.
> 
> I really appreciate the spirit of what the ssheppards are trying to do, but talk about a dense crew, the swift boat launch was flat stupid .
> 
> also this prop fouling game is pretty out there. you foul a prop, jerk a shaft and or packing out of a vessel and sink it..................not funny


The Japs DID sink a boat with crew on board...

I will agree that it is an out there crew...especially the "Admiral"


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

goatchze said:


> That may be the quota, but they're really after Minke (a species whose population is over 100,000). They aren't hunting humpbacks, and they only harvested 1 Fin whale last year.


They are still hunting in a Whale Sanctuary that the ICW created...


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

and now the geeks have light sabors.......or a disco rave laser.....what is that going todo to whalers:

http://stokereport.com/rant/sea-shephard-steps-its-fight-against-japanese-whaling-ships-lasers


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bob Barker attempted to shed a tear at the loss of his boat but only dust came out. :slimer:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the show its entertaining they need faster boats, why have two zodiacs out there? Why not launch two 36 Contender with trips on it? Come on!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I like the show its entertaining they need faster boats, why have two zodiacs out there? Why not launch two 36 Contender with trips on it? Come on!


No - one mono and one cat to end the debate forever!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

apples new Iwhale device.....just plug in your ipod..............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LRAD


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

About all they they can do is foul props and toss stinky stuff. They are limited in measures that they can take. 

Fouling props sounds pretty serious, has to take a long time to remove rope and cable from around a prop, and chould ruin the prop. Stinky stuff, hose it off and keep going. 

Having said that, why does Paul Wilson spout off about having sunk however many ships he claims to have sunken?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

bogan said:


> They are still hunting in a Whale Sanctuary that the ICW created...


True, but let's also not forget that we're comparing a soverign state (Japan) to an organization with no enforcement and little authority outside of PR. The IWC was not set up by treaty and is completely voluntary.

We keep saying "law" and "illegal", but in reality, Japan can do whatever they want.

BTW, I misquoted the Minke whale population earlier. It's 100,000 in the North Atlantic. It's over 600,000 in the Antarctic.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Agreed, they are not "laws". I am wondering how then Bethune gets arrested and charged with trespassing, possesion of a knife, assault, and destruction of property and convicted in a Japanese Court. Why is the Japanese government stepping in?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bethune got arrested because he unlawfully boarded a vessel at sea with the intent to cause physical harm to property or persons AND was armed while doing so. 

how is that hard to understand?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

most prob run a line cutter similar to this, several brands out there

http://www.spursmarine.com/shaft_main.html


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

TXAGGIE10 said:


> Watson even turned his back on Peter Bethune, the captain of the Ady Gil.


Wrong.

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/sea-shepherd-set-welcome-back-bethune-3633345?ref=facebook


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

bogan said:


> Agreed, they are not "laws". I am wondering how then Bethune gets arrested and charged with trespassing, possesion of a knife, assault, and destruction of property and convicted in a Japanese Court. Why is the Japanese government stepping in?


Because he illegal boarded one of their vessels with a weapon?

Same reason we convict Somali pirates?


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I understand how he broke the law, but why was he charged in Japan? Why not in New Zealand or any other country?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bogan said:


> I understand how he broke the law, but why was he charged in Japan? Why not in New Zealand or any other country?


It happened on a Japanese vessel and the Japanese court has jurisdiction in that case. On a side note, any sailor who does not carry a knife on their person or within reach is a pretty poor seaman.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Japanese boat. Follows Japan Law.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

round two...........ding....ding...........


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

By that picture, does that mean a tri hull is better?


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

no....its a joke.....that they built the same craft....same size pretty much...and the whalers will run it over again like a texas armadillo


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the "attack" was pretty interesting






Teh addy gil was on a slow cruise and the jap boat came at em pretty hot, plenty of tihee to avoid collision

I would call this intentional


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> the "attack" was pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has "jurisdiction" in this case?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

You know there are an awful lot of "sea lawyers" (As we used to call them in the Navy) on this site.

The simple solution here is the law of gross tonnage. Allow me to illuminate:

The _Law of Gross Tonnage_ is an accepted nautical convention that when a sea-going vessel has the right-of-way as established by the _International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea, 1972_ (72 COLREGS), it should nonetheless give way when faced with a larger vessel. This law is regularly invoked in non-maritime situations, such as when a bicyclist with the right-of-way invokes the _Law of Gross Tonnage_ to avoid the Sport Utility Vehicle (SUV) that is about to cut them off.

 The heavier vessel always has the right-of-way. There is no explicit directive in maritime regulations or law for the the _Law of Gross Tonnage_ other than it is common sense that giving way and being alive is usually better than forcing one's right-of-way and being dead.

Long story short, the Sea Ruhtards were at fault. They were smaller, faster, and more maneuverable and should have yielded right of way or gotten the hayell OUT of the way.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

looks to me like ady gil was on autopilot or just barley throttled........which I say if the capt wasnt on the deck telling aussie jokes or something....he could have gotten out of the way..........


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

goatchze said:


> ...BTW, I misquoted the Minke whale population earlier. It's 100,000 in the North Atlantic. It's over 600,000 in the Antarctic.


Just give em time....they'll get it down to 100,000 workdwide, no problem!

sad2sm


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

add ady gil to this one too.....


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

"People, these are not rice cakes. Stop eating them with the tofu spread."


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

"god....I wish I new how to drive the boat, or sew another merit badge on my shirt"


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Geeeez !! Almost 60 posts and nobody thrown this out yet??


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I guess I support those PETA idiots a little..

:an5:


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

hsif said:


> Did anybody see the preview for next weeks show? The Ady Gil is sitting in the water and a harpoon boat deliberately runs them over.
> 
> The little boat was very effective at engaging the whalers. So the whalers destroyed it.
> 
> That is taking things to a whole new level.


Yeah that little boat was effective like bringing nail clippers to a gun fight!

I hate to see the whales get slaughtered but Paul Watson's little group of terrorists is not the answer. What a bunch of idiots! They get all giddy when they find the mother ship, then it just motors away like they are standing still. The Ady Gill was a joke and on top of that the crew forget to get fuel. How about sending a school teacher out in a Zodiac to stop a freakin ship traveling at 14kts in seas like that...

I love to watch the show to see what those morons are going to pull next.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

These guys believe in a cause and are doing something about it.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> These guys believe in a cause and are doing something about it.


So are Al Qaeda and the Taliban so I guess believing in a cause justifies your actions.

These guys are terrorists.

Japan is a sovereign nation and frankly it's nobodys business if they decide they want to kill some whales if the population can support it, these whales are not endangered.

Could anyone explain the fascination with whales? Why is this different than harvesting any other animal.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> the "attack" was pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the video of the actual impact shot from a guy aboard the Nishan Maru...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lone-Star said:


> So are Al Qaeda and the Taliban so I guess believing in a cause justifies your actions.
> 
> These guys are terrorists.
> 
> ...


Beats sitting behind a keyboard and complaining. If you think they are wrong go get 'em!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

The whale wars guys are morons. They don't have the money, equipment or fortitude to interfere with someone's living as wrong as irt may be. I saw the whaler run over their bat boat months ago on Fox News and they gunned the boat in front of the whaler and the whaler had no option on the un- edited video. The need to invest their money in lobbying the Whaling Federation to patrol their sanctions instead of taking matters into their own uncapable hands.

Just my opinion, jdot


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like a typical day of fishing birds in the trinity...... Bahwaaaaaaaaa. Mabey Paul and his crew should come here and learn something...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Here's the video of the actual impact shot from a guy aboard the Nishan Maru...


there is a deff. throttle up, right at the end before the contact

and why, by the way, would all hands be on deck on the addy gil ?,, there never were in any other movie, only 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Ban the bomb, save the whales, burn the bra, it’s all the same. It is no longer the whales that are important to these clowns, it is the cause. Losers that are generally a bunch of useless individuals learn that joining some nonprofit organization as a protestor and living on contributions beats the he!! out of working for a living.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jdot7749 said:


> The whale wars guys are morons. *They don't have the money, equipment or fortitude to interfere with someone's living as wrong as it may be. *I saw the whaler run over their bat boat months ago on Fox News and they gunned the boat in front of the whaler and the whaler had no option on the un- edited video. The need to invest their money in lobbying the Whaling Federation to patrol their sanctions instead of taking matters into their own uncapable hands.
> 
> Just my opinion, jdot


HUH?

I don't get the jest of what you are saying. they have the money, they have the equipment (probably not the "right stuff but they have it) and they certainly have the fortitude (they are placing themselves in harms way)... what are you trying to say?


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

think these sea shepards are idiots, and I can't help but hope that the japs run over some more of there stuff


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

When I first started watching the show I laughed a lot at how incompetent the sea shepherd people were. They nearly killed several crew members launching the small boats, damaged the helicopter wings, got stuck in an ice flow, etc. etc. I called them ecoterrorists, which they are. However, lately my mind is changing about it since the japanese are stepping up there tactics, and I find myself kind of rooting for the underdog. They are certainly devoted in what they are doing and nobody else is out there trying to stop the japanese whalers. At some point those whales will be endangered if they aren't already and the whalers don't give a *** about it. I consider myself to be a conservationist and it doesn't look like conservation to me down there in the Antarctic ocean.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

poncho n' lefty said:


> think these sea shepards are idiots, and I can't help but hope that the japs run over some more of there stuff


Couple shots of saki, a few ultralites and some ordinance... the japs would have the whole place to themselves! :biggrin:


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Still kind of hoping the Japanese come thin a few bottlenose in the Aransas Bay system.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I watch it much like I watch a nascar race....cant wait to see what happens in turn4 !!! Those idiots throttled up to get hit on purpose....why else would they all be on the back of the batboat to make a EZ escape if they needed to get clear in a hurry? I am rooting for them fools a lil bit, but fouling props that far out at sea is not the way to do things....they could easily sink a ship that way if they manage to get the packing out of the propshaft....THEN WHAT? It's entertaining to see their "seamanship" constantly being put to the test and watching them FAIL.....they are lucky they didn't sink that thing in the ice!!!! Who would save them if they did? Not the Japanese whalers, that's for sure!!!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Tate said:


> When I first started watching the show I laughed a lot at how incompetent the sea shepherd people were. They nearly killed several crew members launching the small boats, damaged the helicopter wings, got stuck in an ice flow, etc. etc. I called them ecoterrorists, which they are. However, lately my mind is changing about it since the japanese are stepping up there tactics, and I find myself kind of rooting for the underdog. They are certainly devoted in what they are doing and nobody else is out there trying to stop the japanese whalers. At some point those whales will be endangered if they aren't already and the whalers don't give a *** about it. I consider myself to be a conservationist and it doesn't look like conservation to me down there in the Antarctic ocean.


Let me help get ya back on the right path here Tate. Let's say you've got yourself a nice deer lease with a whitetail population of 100 animals (bucks and does, total). It's only you hunting the place and you take 2 deer per year. Guess what, you're killing almost twice as many deer per year as the japs are killing whales, relative to their population ! So even though you may not see conservation here, eh! As for the behavior of the "eco-terrorists", their actions are naive, life threatening, illegal, and stupid. If they end up killing themselves, I'm sorry. If they take any others with them, they should spend a long time in jail, or worse. Any of their own that might perish due to their own incompetence, so be it.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

"guys....this is not funny, since this thread we could have saved 8,000 whales and sunk three harpoon ships"


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

"yes, I know pot is legal in Antarctica....."


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Curious....did seeing the Ady Gil idling and having a Jap harpoon ship change course and ram it shut a few peoples mouths around here? This thread got quiet...

I never heard anyone call the Sea Shepherd 'idiots' or 'eco terrorists' when they freed 800+ juvenile Bluefin Tuna from poachers nets last month. Interesting.

Those **** SS idiots. They run off illegal long liners from the Galapagos Islands who have wrecked havoc on the shark populations for the Japanese sharkfin soup trade...'idiots' would be those that hope the Japanese whalers kill SS.

The Sea Shepherd is in the Gulf running offshore wildlife rehab, free of charge, and investigating claims by _*Louisiana fisherman*_ that BP is at night burning Gulf wildlife that has floated to the surface...mainly Atlantic BND. Yeah I know, SS are crazy and no dolphins surfaced and aren't being burned at night. Kinda like years ago the Japanese weren't raping the Southern Ocean.....* it's RESEARCH!!* Please. Personally I feel better that SS is in our Gulf trying their best to make sure no BS is going on and doing everything in their power to help out the recovery. Again, you won't see that **** on the news. You may see the Ady Gil destroyed and cheer about it.

It is kinda funny...a LOT of people curse the SS crew for what they do and joke and laugh about how they are idiots and they hope the SS sinks to the bottom. A few of these same people will also post on other threads that the Marlin, Tuna, shark and Snapper populations are declining (and/or need help) but the only thing they do to help the problem is...well, cry about it here. If a few of them had a good brain cell they will understand of the commercial problem and 'TRY' to understand how the Gulf is being raped by our friends from the south. SS has patrolled the Gulf to help put a stop to it but it is a **** big planet that is 75% water. It is one thing to 'sigh' at SS tactics...it is another thing to wish them dead.

Anyway, think before you reply and get your edjumacation on before attempting a rebuttle. SS uses some insane tactics but when laws are not enforced exactly what do you do? Go hardcore or sit on the sideline raising your fist in protest? Save calling me a tree hugger. Personally, I take that as a compliment.....even when I am smoking a 4ft BT on my beach grill.

Are you going to cry about the YF/BF Tuna pops or do something about it? You see a Mexican long line out in the Gulf. You wait to cry about here on 2Cool? SS is doing something about it...the best way they can....donations only.

To save some time....here is to me...

:an6::an6::an6:

Again, if you plan to reply please pack a lunch....I hate to shred someone that is hungry. Anyone think a old school lifetime Louisiana fisherman has a problem with SS in our Gulf? You think they wish SS was on the bottom of the Southern Ocean? Wake up.


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

ACbob said:


> Still kind of hoping the Japanese come thin a few bottlenose in the Aransas Bay system.


LOL!!!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

I just don't understand the "rules" of their war. What is legal to do the whalers and what is not. Seems to me like they are just annoying. I get frustrated watching them throw cans of gas to taint meat. If fouling a prop is OK, why is ramming a boat bad, if you can pressure wash them, why not up the annie, and make them listen to Lady GaGa. It is like watching a hyped up pillow fight.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Curious....did seeing the Ady Gil idling and having a Jap harpoon ship change course and ram it shut a few peoples mouths around here? This thread got quiet...
> 
> I never heard anyone call the Sea Shepherd 'idiots' or 'eco terrorists' when they freed 800+ juvenile Bluefin Tuna from poachers nets last month. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Huge difference between enforcing acutal laws enacted by elected public officials (i.e. mexican long lines in the gulf) versus "international conservation laws" enacted by unelected international bodies that answer to no one and do not have the force of law (otherwise an army of lawyers could shut it down immediatley).


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be happy when the SS is a the bottom of the ocean, if it was up to them we would be eating tofu fillets, instead of the real stuff!!! We need another show, where someone chases them around and harrasses them day in and day out. Now that would be something I could watch!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

This is what I want to see.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't see how anybody can be for these morons. When you put animals above people you have lost your mind IMO. You try to put somebody dead in the water by fouling their prop in those waters. Then you deserve everything you get.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> Curious....did seeing the Ady Gil idling and having a Jap harpoon ship change course and ram it shut a few peoples mouths around here? This thread got quiet...
> 
> I never heard anyone call the Sea Shepherd 'idiots' or 'eco terrorists' when they freed 800+ juvenile Bluefin Tuna from poachers nets last month. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, these guys believe in a cause and DO something about it.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

As I thought....


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Is it true*

Whale blubber taste like spotted owl.:an5:


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

where can I buy some SS apparel


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

They got a new boat.

http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and-media/news-101024-1.html

Ocean Adventurer


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a nice boat but it isn't as fast as it looks. I wonder how long it will last before the Japanese ram it? The captain that sunk the Ady Gil got hardly a slap on the wrist so I imagine they won't have any problems with sinking this one as well. 

Going to be some good tv that is for sure.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I read with the new engine and prop it should do 40 knots. Only time will tell.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Capt. Paul (and I use the term "captain" loosely) will get someone killed. Eco-terrorists that should be treated as such, but it does make for some entertaining viewing.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, that's a kewl boat. I suggest they wear their personal flotation devices


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Captain Watson's 30+ year record of returning its crew members safely home after each campaign remains in tact and unblemished and I doubt that will change. The Ady Gil was not part of SS last season...so to speak.

Last I heard that new boat could only do 20 knots. Wasn't aware they put a new engine in it. 40 knots will do loops around the whalers.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> The Ady Gil was not part of SS last season...so to speak.


I think it's called a bottom feature for this season.

The specs I saw for the new one said Cummings engines and 24 knots. Not bad for a big boat, but not super fast either.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

owned - epic - failure


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

That new boat looks cool and it might be fast in flat calm seas but I can't see it handling the open ocean and rough seas. That design is going to get torn up.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Mont said:


> I think it's called a bottom feature for this season.
> 
> The specs I saw for the new one said Cummings engines and 24 knots. Not bad for a big boat, but not super fast either.


They were out of fuel, in a battle at sea, so they decide to get on the roof and have a 'bit of tea' as they called it and watch all what was going on. All time bad idea :rotfl:. What is funny about that is they were mad at the Japanese. Hello? Moments prior they were shooting potatoes at high rates of speed at the captains window. Again, bad idea.

I appreciate the effort and reasoning but they need to work on the execution just a little more.

24 knots will work for what they want to do. The whalers I believe top speed is 18 knots.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> Last I heard that new boat could only do 20 knots. Wasn't aware they put a new engine in it. * 40 knots will do loops around the whalers.*


Throw in some ice, and I see about two loops around the whalers with that incompetent crew!  That new boat will make a great reef! :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mont said:


> I think it's called a bottom feature for this season.
> 
> The specs I saw for the new one said Cummings engines and 24 knots. Not bad for a big boat, but not super fast either.


I wonder how the fishing is around the wreck of the Gil.....:rotfl:


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> I wonder how the fishing is around the wreck of the Gil.....:rotfl:


I would think it would be pretty good. It is nice SS is the only organization on the planet to make sure shark finning and BF tuna poaching doesn't occur near it. Fish that wreck! SS has your back whether you realize it or not! :cheers:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

The liitle bit I have watched of this, I am surprised that the crew of the Sea Shephard haven't killed any of their own. What a bunch of inept idiots.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If the huge ship full of stinky idiot hippies would run into the huge ship of whale killing idiots and both burnt to the water line I'd be happy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

The Sea Shepherds have a good cause. The only problem I have with them is that they are total idiots and their methods suck. After retiring from the army I spent the next twenty floating around in salt water and retired again. Now I watch the show and wonder why these people are still alive. I end up rooting for the whalers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Tom said:


> The Sea Shepherds have a good cause. The only problem I have with them is that they are total idiots and their methods suck. After retiring from the army.....


Couldn't agree with you more... And thanks for your service!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Tom said:


> Now I watch the show and wonder why these people are still alive. I end up rooting for the whalers.


I would never root for illegal whalers, ever, but it's not like SS is a government funded organization. They operate on donations. Every country on this planet is scared to enforce laws when it comes to our oceans. Obama even voted to lift the whaling ban.

I'll support any organization, regardless of how fubar their methods are and how entertaining the Whale Wars show is, when they are the only ones out there actively and sometimes forcefully enforcing shark finning and BF tuna bans. If they want to ram illegal longline shark finning poachers boats, fine by me. If they want to cut the nets that are full of illegal BF tuna, i'm not complaining. If they want to spend a few months in the Gulf helping with the oil spill, i'm all for it.

Are their methods sometimes out of the ordinary? Sure. Effective? Yes. Are they on their own? Absolutely.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I root for the whales.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Sitting in the ride outside bestbuy waiting for them to open and just read that japan lost it's refueling ship they have used for many years(pressure from anti whaling and the fact the ship is 30 yrs old) and that the factory ship is still moored because of it (they should already be headed to the whaling grounds). Japan news also said the Japanese navy will be escorting the whalers when they get underway...first time ever. ---could be a epic Whale Wars this time.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

My issue with the SS people is their a bunch of "drama queens", they feels they can take whatever measures they want against the whalers but if the whalers do something back they cry about it. I wonder how long its going to take the whalers to start developing their own stinky stuff, prop foulers, ex, and really go on the offensive against SS?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here comes GODZIRRA -

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/22423/japanese+whalers+to+face+new+enemy+in+godzilla/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

State_Vet said:


> My issue with the SS people is their a bunch of "drama queens", they feels they can take whatever measures they want against the whalers but if the whalers do something back they cry about it. I wonder how long its going to take the whalers to start developing their own stinky stuff, prop foulers, ex, and really go on the offensive against SS?


You would think that a couple of good shots from a decent deer rifle would change some minds, but I guess that's good obvious. I guarantee you pick off a couple of those whale huggers and they would run for the hills and never look back.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope we get to see that ship in action but it is looking like the Japanese won't be whaling this year...unless they can find a refueling ship. They are almost a month behind and still sitting in port. 

Mont you might get to see some bullets fired if they do start the whaling. The Japanese are going to have armed military on the whaling ships to prevent any harassment by SS. First time ever. :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Here comes GODZIRRA -
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/22423/japanese+whalers+to+face+new+enemy+in+godzilla/


They must have pretty short memories. LOL


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

TMWTim said:


> Curious....did seeing the Ady Gil idling and having a Jap harpoon ship change course and ram it shut a few peoples mouths around here? This thread got quiet...
> 
> I never heard anyone call the Sea Shepherd 'idiots' or 'eco terrorists' when they freed 800+ juvenile Bluefin Tuna from poachers nets last month. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Very well stated and green coming your way...surprised more blue water guys haven't said the same thing about the tuna release. Japanese will continue to rape the oceans...

Funny reading the responses so far and some comical one liners about the nerd holding the CD.

swifty


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

swifty said:


> Very well stated and green coming your way...surprised more blue water guys haven't said the same thing about the tuna release. Japanese will continue to rape the oceans...
> 
> Funny reading the responses so far and some comical one liners about the nerd holding the CD.
> 
> swifty


Swifty I am called a tree/whale hugger all the time and referred to as a SS lover as well. It is not surprising and I don't mind. At the same time, I support what SS does due to the fact NOBODY else is out there trying to enforce laws that are already in place. SS methods are at times FUBAR, no doubt about that, and it makes for great television but when it comes down to it, they are the only ones out there doing what they can with the donations they get.

It is kinda funny...you can read post about the Snapper regulations and how those in Mexico are in our Gulf raping the Snaps...longliners...ect, you can read posts how upset people might be with the shark fining (which takes place in the Gulf) and how shark populations have been depleted by 90%, and you can read posts about how strict the BFT regulations are, HOWEVER, those same people laugh about SS....the only ones out there doing something about it.

Like I have said before, I will support ANYONE that is out there doing what they can to stop the shark fining. I will support anyone that is out there sending divers down to release BFT that were illegally caught, I will support anyone that enforces the illegal slaughter of whales, I will support anyone that attempts to enforce the slaughter of hundreds of dolphins in 'The Cove' of Japan, that is to this day going on.

SS wouldn't be my first choice to enforce the laws that countless countries have agreed on but considering they are the only ones doing something about it....they have my support.

It is kinda funny....you will get people giving props to someone that continues, every year, to brag about hanging a apex shark up in a tournament yet those same people complain about the Snap pops and laugh at SS.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Swifty I am called a tree/whale hugger all the time and referred to as a SS lover as well. It is not surprising and I don't mind. At the same time, I support what SS does due to the fact NOBODY else is out there trying to enforce laws that are already in place. SS methods are at times FUBAR, no doubt about that, and it makes for great television but when it comes down to it, they are the only ones out there doing what they can with the donations they get.
> 
> It is kinda funny...you can read post about the Snapper regulations and how those in Mexico are in our Gulf raping the Snaps...longliners...ect, you can read posts how upset people might be with the shark fining (which takes place in the Gulf) and how shark populations have been depleted by 90%, and you can read posts about how strict the BFT regulations are, HOWEVER, those same people laugh about SS....the only ones out there doing something about it.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Swifty I am called a tree/whale hugger all the time and referred to as a SS lover as well. It is not surprising and I don't mind. At the same time, I support what SS does due to the fact NOBODY else is out there trying to enforce laws that are already in place. SS methods are at times FUBAR, no doubt about that, and it makes for great television but when it comes down to it, they are the only ones out there doing what they can with the donations they get.
> 
> It is kinda funny...you can read post about the Snapper regulations and how those in Mexico are in our Gulf raping the Snaps...longliners...ect, you can read posts how upset people might be with the shark fining (which takes place in the Gulf) and how shark populations have been depleted by 90%, and you can read posts about how strict the BFT regulations are, HOWEVER, those same people laugh about SS....the only ones out there doing something about it.
> 
> ...


You can still volunteer. And as the captain has said himself, 'be ready to die for the whales.'


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.poptower.com/peter-hammarstedt-whale-wars.htm

They are straight insane. I can't understand anyone who support them.
Look at Greenpeace who supports 'Sea Shepherd'. See what they have done.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

They have a new helicopter this year.

http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and-media/news-101202-1.html

But the whalers are nowhere to be seen.

http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and-media/news-101130-1.html


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

First, it's not undisputably clear that Japan is breaking any "law". If they are, it's really not a law, it's a treaty provision that they are choosing to interpret differently. Norway was a little more straight forward. They told IWC to shove it up their arse. I don't know why Japan doesn't. 

Secondly these sea shepherd morons are not conservationists, they're animal rightists who put animal life above human life. 

Thirdly, the tactics SS uses are not only truly illegal but extremely dangerous not only to their own fat ignorant asses but to Japanese fishermen just trying to make a living. 

I really don't want to see anyone killed or seriously injured, but if it comes to that, better it be ALL the thuggish, ignorant, self riteous animal worshipers than one honest japanese fisherman trying his best to make a living.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm waiting on the thread that says one of these (or more) got knocked off by those Japanese fishermen. Bunch of nuts!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I am going to have to check with the Japanese crews and see if they will let me ride-along and shoot the world biggest BOWFISHING GUN!!!!! I would LOVE to shoot a whale for them! 

Sorry but there is NOTHING whale WARS about this show. I DVR it so I can laugh my but off at those losers trying to stop them. I laughed when their million dollar boat sank and I will never watch the price is right again after learning that bob barker is a big tree-hugger...or whale kisser. If this was really a show talking about THEIR struggles then a camera crew should be on the Japs side filming their side of the story. This is liberal PEETA propaganda that wants to stop ALL forms of whale or fish or animal killing....this is simply step one.

I am very serious about wanting to shoot that big gun....the footage of them killing that whale last year or was just AWESOME! I want one!!!!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

bowfishrp said:


> If this was really a show talking about THEIR struggles then a camera crew should be on the Japs side filming their side of the story.


I agree 100%. I wonder why the Japanese DON'T allow film crews on their ships documenting everything so the world can see all the 'legal' activities that go on and put to rest all the accusations? Hmm, come to think of it, why don't Japanese news crews film the dolphin slaughter that goes on daily at 'The Cove' in Taiji, Japan and show to the world that nonsense? Probably the same reason the mayor of that town won't allow SS to film the slaughter as well. Perhaps feeding heavily fat low cost meat to school kids should be kept under wraps. Who knows.

Still find it funny the hate of SS from a lot of hunters and fisherman that will bash someone for keeping undersized Reds. If SS isn't out there enforcing poaching laws (you know they do more than chasing down whalers, right?) then who is going to do it?

Like I have said before, don't get me wrong, I LOVE a good Whale Wars episode and I watch for the same reason most of you do...nothing better then a failed prop foul and the utter cluster F*** that SS tends to produce. At the same time, throw them a bone. Nobody complains when they are cutting long lines, ramming aggressive illegal BFT boats or when they cut the nets of said boats...not to mention they have done more to stop shark finning then any other organization on the planet. Then there are those here actually supporting the Japanese not even understanding they are one of the top countries responsible for the decline in shark and tuna pops. :headknock

They are unorganized, out of control at times, Capt. Watson does things with his boats that most would consider insane...all true. Then again, who is going to arrest them for enforcing laws nobody else wants to? Apparently nobody. He has been doing it for 30 years (with no injuries to his crew or those he is messing with)...

I am no tree hugger, that is for sure (but love being called one!), but they have my support as they are the only game in town.

:an5: <--------ME! :cheers:


----------



## Tuna Loco (Jun 17, 2010)

Now they may turn their drama to the tuna LR fleet? I can see them having nothing to do and looking around for another target. It will be us next. I can easily picture these idiots trying to interfere with the RR3.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Tuna Loco said:


> Now they may turn their drama to the tuna LR fleet? I can see them having nothing to do and looking around for another target. It will be us next. I can easily picture these idiots trying to interfere with the RR3.


LOL! 

Unless there is a net with 800+ juvenile BFT caught out of season, I wouldn't worry yourself.


----------



## Tuna Loco (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry if this is a repost.

http://www.boattest.com/resources/view_news.aspx?newsid=4385


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Tuna Loco said:


> Sorry if this is a repost.
> 
> http://www.boattest.com/resources/view_news.aspx?newsid=4385


"pictured above that has a striking resemblance to Ady Gil (nee Earthrace) which reportedly was scuttled after a collision with a Japanese whale research vessel."

Now THAT is funny.

"reportedly" "scuttled" "collision" "research"

Good stuff!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I would've used "annihilated". ha


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Season*

Good luck to the sea shepherd crazies they are fighting to enforce laws nobody else will. I believe whaling season is going on right now. I sent them emails 2 years ago telling them to use potato guns, and water balloon slingshots to launch stink bombs and the next season they started using them! never got any thank you or anything back but i know the idea came from me. :an4: Marine mammals need protection, and these crazy tree huggin hippies are standing up and doing something. Most of the time they are shooting themselves in the foot, but they are doing some good.

http://www.seashepherd.org/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who are they to enforce "laws"? Nobody, that's who. They are animal rights fanatics.
Our enemy. Today it's whales, tomorrow it might be red snapper, sharks, and marlin.
Be careful who you back.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Guys I am not going to try to convince you but I would like you to think of something. peeta might do one or two things that people think are good like trying to save abused dogs....kind of hard to argue against that right? Well does that ONE good thing justify them trying to stop hunting and fishing all over the world? How about protesting a children fun fish day...yes happened in Texas. What about the Sierra Club who protests the Baja 500 by throwing out metal spikes to flatten tires on the trucks but can get a motorcycle rider killed? Are they in the right because they are trying to preserve the desert?

I dont believe that you cannot support an organization if any of its tactics or plans are questionable. I believe these self appointed seashepards are a bunch of liberal whacko idiots and this show is proving that point to me. And the tactics these yahoos use are going to get someone killed...mark my words. Ramming their ships....launching glass bottles a hundred feet in the air...what happens if one of those bottles hits a guy in the head...he will die...I personally think they have been really lucky that none of their people have died. I think its only a matter of time before thes Japs start shooting these people.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Here's something to consider -

The average Japanese person doesn't like whale meat. The government has to prop up the consumption of whale meat among it's own population:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/06/18/AR2005061800890.html

I've come across many news stories like this one. It's kind of sad that the Japanese gov't considers whaling an issue of national sovereignty. Their turning these creatures into chicken nuggets simply because they don't want other nations telling them what they can or can't do.

Sure, the hippies trying to stop them are goofy as all-get-out but they sure are opening a lot of eyes.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Who are they to enforce "laws"? Nobody, that's who. They are animal rights fanatics.
> Our enemy. Today it's whales, tomorrow it might be red snapper, sharks, and marlin.
> Be careful who you back.




That's right..the only organization that has had enough with the BS talk about shark finning finally enforces it...you have a problem with that. SS is our enemy!

Those pesky juvenile BFT that are caught illegally...dang bro, you are right. SS shouldn't have cut the nets and released them. The Japanese have a right to them. After all, SS is our enemy. You might have read somewhere that BFT are on the verge of being on the endangered species list? Maybe you have no clue. Now take a guess of who is out there trying to prevent that from happening....a group that won't be bought off by local governments. Yep, your enemy.

Red Snapper pops are enforced by U.S. F&G so SS wouldn't have a reason to get involved, would they? :headknock Same as marlin. SS gets involved with what is unchecked and unenforced. They are anti poaching..you won't see them out there doing this tree hugging BS. Wake up.

"Today it is whales"...sorry bro, just the ones that are illegally killed in a frikken whale sanctuary. The Japanese aren't very smart to pick a whale sanctuary to do their whale hunting. If you have no problem with the Japanese killing Humpbacks then more power to you. (Oh wait, it is for 'research' purposes. Please. You can get the 'research' with a specimen spear that a whale wouldn't even feel.) I have a problem with it. Sue me. Do I mind if the villages are out there taking Humpbacks, or any other whale to feed themselves, not at all. However, harvesting Humpbacks for food in elementary schools is BS. I am a ocean lover.

"Be careful who you back." Personally, I will back SS and not be worried about it. I will keep my eyes open for ANYONE, be it local, government or 'animal rights activists' that will do HALF of what SS does as I value the oceans, I value the shark populations, I value the BFT, I value the once near extinct Humpback and I value putting a end to unchecked raping of the oceans. Call me a tree hugger, OK by me.

SS, the only group out there that are sick and tired of long liners raping shark pops for fins yet SS is the enemy? That's good stuff.

MEGABITE, please inform me, us, who we should back when it comes to the stopping of shark finning, juvi BFT raping and so forth. You must have something in mind when you say to be careful who we back. I am being careful, who is it then?


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*SS*



TMWTim said:


> That's right..the only organization that has had enough with the BS talk about shark finning finally enforces it...you have a problem with that. SS is our enemy!
> 
> Those pesky juvenile BFT that are caught illegally...dang bro, you are right. SS shouldn't have cut the nets and released them. The Japanese have a right to them. After all, SS is our enemy. You might have read somewhere that BFT are on the verge of being on the endangered species list? Maybe you have no clue. Now take a guess of who is out there trying to prevent that from happening....a group that won't be bought off by local governments. Yep, your enemy.
> 
> ...


GOOD POINTS!

overharvest of tuna or anything is terrible, shark finning is terrible i would like to take the people doing this and cut their arms and legs and chunk their *** in the water just like they do the sharks. killing endangered whales?? i will never get this. serving mercury contaminated whale and dolphin meat to school children? make sense to anyone?

I think the sea sheperd people are doing alot of good but im sure that like peta they try to slide their extreme views in under these great accomplishments. 
It is great that peta saves animals in need but TERRIBLE THAT they are against hunting fishing trapping ect.... so i have mixed feelings about these groups they do things i agree with and things i am totally against.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I think the sea sheperd people are doing alot of good but im sure that like peta they try to slide their extreme views in under these great accomplishments.
> It is great that peta saves animals in need but TERRIBLE THAT they are against hunting fishing trapping ect.... so i have mixed feelings about these groups they do things i agree with and things i am totally against.


Understandable...However, SS has no PETA views to speak of. You won't see them out there saying not to kill cows, you won't see them protesting Obama killing a fly on national tv, you won't see them doing anything remotely close to what PETA does. Simply put, SS are anti poaching.

Personally, I think people need to take a step back and realize that SS isn't after shutting down fishing, hunting, trapping, killing of deer, alligator, Reds, Trout, Flounder, Shark, Tuna.....you get the point. They are out there doing their best to stop the illegal poaching that countries around the world won't do. They are out there defending what a lot of people think they are trying to shut down! Simple as that. They do, however, have a real problem with the illegal seal kills that go on in Canada. That is pretty much where the PETA factor comes into play. I am not much into that but I would agree that clubbing a baby seal is pretty old school stupid sheet these days. Killing a baby seal, removing it's fur and leaving the rest to go to waste....

Now, when people know nothing about the organization and only see the Whale Wars shows SS do in fact come off like tree hugging PETA folks but that simply isn't the case in reality. Sure they make mistakes on Whale Wars and that is what we all continue to watch....it isn't like they are funded by a country. Donations only.

Still waiting on a MEGA reply...


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

just keep 5


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Who are they to enforce "laws"? Nobody, that's who. They are animal rights fanatics.
> Our enemy. Today it's whales, tomorrow it might be red snapper, sharks, and marlin.
> Be careful who you back.


X2 Let's see how many of you still support them when they start tailing your boat.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sea Shepherd branched from Greenpeace, not the nicest environment nuts.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Understandable...However, SS has no PETA views to speak of. You won't see them out there saying not to kill cows, you won't see them protesting Obama killing a fly on national tv, you won't see them doing anything remotely close to what PETA does. Simply put, SS are anti poaching.
> 
> Personally, I think people need to take a step back and realize that SS isn't after shutting down fishing, hunting, trapping, killing of deer, alligator, Reds, Trout, Flounder, Shark, Tuna.....you get the point. They are out there doing their best to stop the illegal poaching that countries around the world won't do. They are out there defending what a lot of people think they are trying to shut down! Simple as that. They do, however, have a real problem with the illegal seal kills that go on in Canada. That is pretty much where the PETA factor comes into play. I am not much into that but I would agree that clubbing a baby seal is pretty old school stupid sheet these days. Killing a baby seal, removing it's fur and leaving the rest to go to waste....
> 
> ...


 That's the point: they're NOT poaching.... They're skirting every law and treaty they can, using loopholes big enough to drive their ships through, but it's LEGAL... The nutjobs not grasping that concept really doesn't matter: there's a reason there's "RESEARCH" painted all over every one of the boats they're terrorizing: sure, it's not at all with the spirit of that treaty, but it's dang sure in compliance with the letter of it...


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's the point: they're NOT poaching.... They're skirting every law and treaty they can, using loopholes big enough to drive their ships through, but it's LEGAL... The nutjobs not grasping that concept really doesn't matter: there's a reason there's "RESEARCH" painted all over every one of the boats they're terrorizing: sure, it's not at all with the spirit of that treaty, but it's dang sure in compliance with the letter of it...


Let me get this straight....700+ juvi BFT in nets caught out of season isn't poaching? Hmmm. Long liners off Galapagos Is. taking shark fins isn't poaching? Don't answer those as you will not come up with a logical one.

Anyway, I support SS and won't use the term 'loophole' as a scapegoat when it comes to our oceans. Deciding to support insanity over doing nothing at all, I will choose the insanity that is SS.

When they stop all commercial and recreational BFT fishing, who are you going to blame? When we can no longer catch sharks, who you going to blame? When we have to show pics of HB to our grandchildren as they are extinct, who you going to blame?

SS is out there trying to stop those involved in your answer.

This strong support of the Japanese, here of all places, is amazing. And how in the heck did I become a spokesperson for SS? :biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> MEGABITE, please inform me, us, who we should back when it comes to the stopping of shark finning, juvi BFT raping and so forth. You must have something in mind when you say to be careful who we back. I am being careful, who is it then?


Not the whacko self appointed police of the sea SS or Greenpeace, that's for sure! Once again, they are fishermens' enemies. Today it's the Japanese, tomorrow it might be us. What part of this are you having such a hard time grasping? I know I'm, wasting keystrokes. Why do I even bother? haha

Curious, have you cut them a check or is your support just internet messageboard postings?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Not the whacko self appointed police of the sea SS or Greenpeace, that's for sure! Once again, they are fishermens' enemies. Today it's the Japanese, tomorrow it might be us. What part of this are you having such a hard time grasping? I know I'm, wasting keystrokes. Why do I even bother? haha
> 
> Curious, have you cut them a check or is your support just internet messageboard postings?


If they are self appointed police of the sea, who's jobs are they trying to take over? What organization or country is out there to protect the oceans and set laws that are being broken? Greenpeace? LOL....Capt. Watson, who help found that sham blew them off as they were nothing but poster wavers.

I am not sure how a organization that takes extremes measures, due to the fact nobody else will, to cut the nets of BFT poachers and shark finners is a enemy to fishermen????? They will give warnings to long liners that are poaching illegally and when the warning is not observed they tend to ram the long liners yet you have a problem with that. To each their own. Guess we should just let them continue to rape the oceans because the top countries on this planet turn a blind eye??? You think SS is concerned about fishermen as we see them? You don't know them very well. They are anti poaching...they aren't after shutting the speed limit down on a beach because of some turtles, they aren't after enforcing Red pops and they could care less about the Texas coast (other than the relief effort after BP).

Anyway, enough of this SS. They don't need me to back them. They are not PETA and could give two ****s if you catch a shark or a Red. They are, however, concerned with the waste and poaching. Bad, SS, bad.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

When everyone starts rooting for the japanese something is serious wrong.They the japanese people are eating up several species of fish world wide.They will deplete the tuna stocks down to nothing in the next ten years not to mention sword fish and sharks.It seems Mr.Toyota and Mrs.Suzuki cannot live without there seafood.And before anyone laughs they have caught them in the gulf already illegal fishing.It does not matter were they go they fish the joint out.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

100% Texan said:


> When everyone starts rooting for the japanese something is serious wrong.They the japanese people are eating up several species of fish world wide.They will deplete the tuna stocks down to nothing in the next ten years not to mention sword fish and sharks.It seems Mr.Toyota and Mrs.Suzuki cannot live without there seafood.And before anyone laughs they have caught them in the gulf already illegal fishing.It does not matter were they go they fish the joint out.


Leave my Yamaha out of this! I believe it's time to go SPOT check the resource in a certain bay system...what you say? :wink:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Leave my Yamaha out of this! I believe it's time to go SPOT check the resource in a certain bay system...what you say? :wink:


Leaveing this afternoon are you going south today or this weekend Ill be down all week call me ok.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Tim- Here's a quote directly off their site for you to see what they think of us:*

Sharks are in Danger *

100 million sharks are killed each year-by longlines, by *"sport" fishermen*, or by the barbaric practice known as shark finning...

It's obvious they are no friend of ours and don't believe we should be catching sharks at all. Do you think it would be perfectly fine for them to start harassing *"sport fishermen"* since they think we are raping the sea when it comes to sharks? Afterall, they ARE the self-appointed Sea Fishery Police. What's next after sharks? Tuna?

You neglected to answer my question regarding monetary donations, since you claim to back them so much. ?? Could it be you are all talk in your vehement support for these crazies?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

100% Texan- Please don't confuse not backing SS for a support for the Japanese. Not true at all. They are both wrong in my opinion.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Let me get this straight....700+ juvi BFT in nets caught out of season isn't poaching? Hmmm. Long liners off Galapagos Is. taking shark fins isn't poaching? Don't answer those as you will not come up with a logical one.
> 
> Anyway, I support SS and won't use the term 'loophole' as a scapegoat when it comes to our oceans. Deciding to support insanity over doing nothing at all, I will choose the insanity that is SS.
> 
> ...


 Who said we're supporting the Japanese? I think it's hideous what they're doing. I also can see that it's perfectly legal... (the whale harvest, the dolphin slaughter, etc....) There's some treaties in effect, but they only apply to signatory nations, and that's tenuous at best.. If you're in international waters, there's really not anything keeping you from doing much of any of this as far as legal prohibition and prosecution.. Haul the catch back from international waters to a non-signatory nation and you're scot-free, haven't done a thing illegal anywhere.. Even signatory nations (Japan) know the way around it: the "Research" loophole is absolutely legal: does it need to be closed? Of course.

Your error here is trying to apply U.S. mores and laws to the rest of the world: it doesn't work that way... The cultural differences alone are pretty much guaranteeing that no treaty will mean diddly-squat in actual practice: Anybody attempting "enforcement" in the vein of the SS is basically committing piracy.. Their violation of International Maritime law is probably more easily and accurately defined than any treaty violations that their adversaries have committed..


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Who said we're supporting the Japanese? I think it's hideous what they're doing. I also can see that it's perfectly legal... (the whale harvest, the dolphin slaughter, etc....) There's some treaties in effect, but they only apply to signatory nations, and that's tenuous at best.. If you're in international waters, there's really not anything keeping you from doing much of any of this as far as legal prohibition and prosecution.. Haul the catch back from international waters to a non-signatory nation and you're scot-free, haven't done a thing illegal anywhere.. Even signatory nations (Japan) know the way around it: the "Research" loophole is absolutely legal: does it need to be closed? Of course.
> 
> Your error here is trying to apply U.S. mores and laws to the rest of the world: it doesn't work that way... The cultural differences alone are pretty much guaranteeing that no treaty will mean diddly-squat in actual practice: Anybody attempting "enforcement" in the vein of the SS is basically committing piracy.. Their violation of International Maritime law is probably more easily and accurately defined than any treaty violations that their adversaries have committed..


Nice reply, refreshing and very well put...However, I didn't say that people replying here are, as a whole, support the Japanese. Obviously it was meant for those that blast SS while praising the whalers...most of whom curse longliners and Redfish regs here in our Gulf in the Bluewater threads.

I agree, the way they have the laws written it is perfectly legal to harvest said whales....the loophole. At the same time, the loophole the whalers are using is taking place in a whale sanctuary and it is very obvious that what they call 'research' can be done with a spear and no whales have to be killed. SS has a problem with the once endangered HB whales being harvested, in a whale sanctuary, for the purpose of research. Yes, you are correct in calling what they are doing piracy. Capt. Watson feels the exact same way. Basically saying SS are pirates battling pirates. He knows that some will say what they are doing is illegal while at the same time nobody is going try and prosecute them vs Japanese whalers in the Southern Ocean. It is a touchy shock type vid. Posting this vid seems to confirm I am really pro SS but that isn't the case...but anyway (looking forward to the LOL comments about the Ady Gil getting rammed:slimer






Dang I thought I was done with this thread! Anyway, I will continue to back SS KNOWING they are hard core. Why? They are tired of the long liners, tired of the whales being harvested in a sanctuary, tired of these 3rd world POS countries raping tuna and shark pops...all because there are laws allowing this BS to go on and people letting it happen because 'it isn't against the law'. Pfffff.

Again, I will back the insane and unorganized who are out there protecting what I care about before I sit around with my fist in the air watching shark pops drop to dangerous levels. Call me crazy. Call me a conservationist. Call me extreme or uninformed. You won't, however, call me when SS shows up to stop a shark tourney, SS showing up to stop a Redfish tourney, when SS shows up when native Eskimo head out for their whale hunt..SS isn't out there for that. You would have seen them in the Gulf after the BP spill housing wildlife...I take that back, you wouldn't have seen that on CNN.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Tim- Here's a quote directly off their site for you to see what they think of us:*
> 
> Sharks are in Danger *
> 
> ...




*"sport fishermen" *...yeah those that still catch apex sharks and zip-tie their vaginal cavity so they don't birth (which would drop the weight of their catch during a tourney). Do a little research bro..SS backs all tag/release programs around the globe.

"What's next after sharks? Tuna?"...naw brother, Tuna are already being protected by SS, the best they can as nobody else will, so you can get out there and land a few. No worries. You do realize the condition of BFT in our oceans? Of course you do because you wouldn't post without researching. You do realize what a few Canadians and Aussies are doing to make sure shark and Tuna pops aren't depleted by our Japanese friends? Sorry I asked, I am sure you know whats up.

"You neglected to answer my question regarding monetary donations, since you claim to back them so much. ?? Could it be you are all talk in your vehement support for these crazies?" ...... Actually, you neglected to tell me, us, who I/we should support instead of SS? I never said I back them 'so much' and in fact I claimed many times I didn't back them but considering they are the only game in town, they have my support. Look MEGA, pay attention a little bit in the future. Regardless, exactly why would you be concerned how I organize my money and how it is distributed?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> *"sport fishermen" *...yeah those that still catch apex sharks and zip-tie their vaginal cavity so they don't birth (which would drop the weight of their catch during a tourney). Do a little research bro..SS backs all tag/release programs around the globe.


When they say "sport fishermen" with quoatation marks, they are referring to us. You don't see that?? Would it be OK to start harrassing us? Yes? No?



> "What's next after sharks? Tuna?"...naw brother, Tuna are already being protected by SS, the best they can as nobody else will, so you can get out there and land a few. No worries.


For now, until they decide they need to put their cape on and come save the tuna from us recs.



> You do realize the condition of BFT in our oceans? Of course you do because you wouldn't post without researching.


Sure I do. You are ASSuming I don't.



> "You neglected to answer my question regarding monetary donations, since you claim to back them so much. ?? Could it be you are all talk in your vehement support for these crazies?" ...... Actually, you neglected to tell me, us, who I/we should support instead of SS? I never said I back them 'so much' and in fact I claimed many times I didn't back them but considering they are the only game in town, they have my support. Look MEGA, pay attention a little bit in the future. Regardless, exactly why would you be concerned how I organize my money and how it is distributed?


So your "support" for them is only messageboard postings. Just what I thought. I am paying attention and so are the rest of us. You are making a fool out of yourself on this topic in your internet support for these environwhackos.  They are the rec's sport fishermens' enemies. When are you going to get it? I'm guessing never.

But you have the right to your opinion. :cheers: Merry Christmas!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

:cheers:

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...ting-whaling-season-early-20110216-1aw0k.html


----------

